# How to know if your trip includes Thruway



## JonDoMange (Dec 10, 2019)

Hello all,

Apologies for what feels like a basic question, but I haven't been able to find the answer online.

I'm thinking of taking an Amtrak trip from Chicago to Boston. I've heard from friends that this route involves some Thruway bus sections, but when I go through the ticket booking process, it doesn't mention anything about that.

I'd like to know if the trip would involve riding on a bus, and if so, how long the bus sections would be. Is there an easy way for me to get this information?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## AG1 (Dec 10, 2019)

CHI to BOS is all by train. If there is track work, causing bus substitution, there will be a service advisory that shows on the ticketing page.
edit: History on this route has track work occurring during the warm months on selected days and buses running between Albany and Boston South station.


----------



## Barb Stout (Dec 10, 2019)

There are several routes from Chicago to Boston and none of them involve a bus unless there is some kind of track problem. The most logical route imo is the Lakeshore Limited. One train line, no bus, and quite simple for even a neophyte such as myself. I did take a route once that involved a bus and it showed up on the trip planner as a transfer in Bakersfield CA from the San Jaquin (sp?) to a Thruway bus to LA. I can't remember if it showed up on my ticket or not, but I suppose it did.


----------



## fairviewroad (Dec 10, 2019)

The service advisory won't necessarily show on the ticketing page if one has purchased their tickets several months ahead of their travel date, since sometimes work schedules are determined just a couple of weeks in advance. 

If avoiding a bus is critical, you can check periodically on Amtrak's Service Alerts web page as your travel date approaches, or try calling 1-800-USA-RAIL and asking, though be advised that the phone agents are hit or miss in terms of having the most up-to-date information.


----------



## zephyr17 (Dec 10, 2019)

If there is a bus substitution after ticket purchase, Amtrak will modify the ticket with the substitute and send a notification. They did this with me when they bustituted the Maple Leaf between Niagara Falls, NY and Toronto due to work on the Whirlpool Bridge.


----------



## JonDoMange (Dec 10, 2019)

Very helpful info! Thanks, everyone!


----------

